

OpenMediaVault 1.0 “Kralizec” released - gandave
http://www.nasstorageserver.com/2014/09/15/nas-openmediavault-1-0-kralizec-released/

======
gandave
OpenMediaVault (“a next generation network attached storage (NAS) solution”)
has gone 1.0. Free and Open Source NAS, challenging FreeNAS.

